# best substrate



## malawi.dave (Feb 5, 2015)

hi all new to the forum also new to cichlids
I have had tropical fish marine fish also I do have a 2500 gallon pond with koi
right what is the best substrate to use 
many thanks in advance for any help


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Really depends on how you judge criteria for "best". Many folks (myself included) prefer pool filter sand (PFS) for a number of reasons, inexpensive, easy to prepare, good grain size, makes maintenance easier. Others like different substrates. What are you considering your important criteria in a substrate?


----------



## malawi.dave (Feb 5, 2015)

something that won't hurt the fish also for easy maintenance and looks good in that order 
that's about it


----------



## testtube (Jan 23, 2014)

Since you are in England I would go to a local hardware store and get some play sand used in playground play boxes. It will have a finer consistancy than gravel, and easier for the cichlids to dog around in. It also lessens detritus build up in the substrate which often happens in courser gravel.


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

I've had tanks with very fine sand, PFS, gravel, and now crushed coral.

I love the look of my crushed coral in my Malawi tank, but it definitely traps a lot of poo. Every so often, I need to do a really good vacc-ing, which can be difficult with CC.

My smaller shell dweller tank has sand, which is a must for those little buggers.

This summer, I will likely be switching my larger tank back to PFS.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

Be careful with playbox sand. I tried it once and it was so fine it was plugging my filter


----------



## malawi.dave (Feb 5, 2015)

many thanks guys for the info
I think I may try pfs and see what it is like for now


----------



## WolfmanMSU84 (Feb 17, 2015)

New to the forum and to Cichlid tanks as well. I already have 40# of the smaller gravel I was going to put in a 55 gallon tank. I plan to buy another 20 to 40# of some substrate. Should I just switch and put all PFS in or can they be mixed? How many pounds of substrate do you use for a 55? 1#/gallon?


----------



## misterrobot (Feb 20, 2015)

What about CaribSea African Cichlid Mix Aquarium Substrate?

Having killed all my tropical fish (ammonia spike, lesson learned!) I switched to mbuna. Tank currently has leftover colorful aquarium gravel. Bag of seashells helps with PH. Once I feel comfortable caring for mbuna I will change the substrate. Thinking about the commercially available substrate. Thoughts?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

WolfmanMSU84 said:


> New to the forum and to Cichlid tanks as well. I already have 40# of the smaller gravel I was going to put in a 55 gallon tank. I plan to buy another 20 to 40# of some substrate. Should I just switch and put all PFS in or can they be mixed? How many pounds of substrate do you use for a 55? 1#/gallon?


Welcome to C-F!!

Check the Library link at the top of the page and then the Quick Reference section for the Substrate calculator to get an estimate of how much substrate you will need.

Mixing sand with gravel may result in the sand sifting through the coarser gravel pieces to the bottom of the tank. My preference is to remove the gravel and just add the sand.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

misterrobot said:


> What about CaribSea African Cichlid Mix Aquarium Substrate?
> 
> Having killed all my tropical fish (ammonia spike, lesson learned!) I switched to mbuna. Tank currently has leftover colorful aquarium gravel. Bag of seashells helps with PH. Once I feel comfortable caring for mbuna I will change the substrate. Thinking about the commercially available substrate. Thoughts?


Choose whichever substrate you like. Pool filter sand (PFS) is cheaper than commercially available aquarium substrate but only comes in tan or white. I don't rely on substrate claims to increase pH.


----------

